# Need some turbo help.



## NickZ31 (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi i just recently bought a 86 300zx Turbo and i started it and its smokes pretty bad i was just wondering if i should get the stock turbo rebuilt or if i should buy a new one of if i should upgrade i know either way i want to upgrade sooner or later so i will most likly upgrade but what is a good turbo to use so any help would be greatly appreciated thanks in advance - Nick


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

What color is the smoke. It may not be the turbo.


----------



## NickZ31 (Sep 24, 2005)

asleepz said:


> What color is the smoke. It may not be the turbo.


 Its like a real real light blue or maybe a whitish color my friend who has a turbo CRX thought thats what it was.... it was coming from the area around the turbo. so thats another reason why i thought that.


----------



## rhythmicSTIMULUS (Apr 12, 2005)

NickZ31 said:


> Its like a real real light blue or maybe a whitish color my friend who has a turbo CRX thought thats what it was.... it was coming from the area around the turbo. so thats another reason why i thought that.


Sounds to me more like an oil leak, but someone else may know better.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

You need to track down exactly where the leak is. Check your plugs to see if they have any oil on them.


----------



## NickZ31 (Sep 24, 2005)

asleepz said:


> You need to track down exactly where the leak is. Check your plugs to see if they have any oil on them.


 Alright thanks again i will do that tonight it only smoked when we got on the gas to above 3grand but i will look into that tonight thanks. And do you guys know of another way to pop the hood cause last night i tried poping it but it wouldn't go up its like the 2ND latch would'nt let the hood go up any help on that one? sorry for all the dumb questions but i was playing with the hood for 45min and i could'nt get it up.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Hmm, did you bang on the hood with your hand while someone was holding the release lever ? Your problem may indicate the latch is set too low. It is adjustable. There are 2 bolts on it, loosen them, slide it up about 1/16th of an inch and tighten.


----------



## NickZ31 (Sep 24, 2005)

^^^ Yep Tried that i did'nt know if i should cut the cable and put on hood pins or if i should maybe buy a new latch and cable or what i should do this car has had more dumb troubles then any other car first it was dash,then gas door, now hood, that isnt even doing the major stuff lol oh well got all winter !


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well you should've already found out how to do the gas door, I personally don't mind taking off my little back panel because it isn't secured properly anyways.


----------



## NickZ31 (Sep 24, 2005)

asleepz said:


> Well you should've already found out how to do the gas door, I personally don't mind taking off my little back panel because it isn't secured properly anyways.


 yea i already figured that out thanks to AZ-ZBUM.com but still can't get the hood open.


----------

